# anteres/tennaco rig saturday



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

<SPAN class=postbody>we started out at about 0530 on saturday on chris' boat the bubble chaser. went out with chunky love and a few others. we got to the anteres at about 9 am got in to 40' ish viz. made a 47 minute dive only to see the endangered red snapper every where. we had a great lunch on the boat grill then went to the tennaco rig. viz was about the same there, around 40' with amber jacks everywhere. i went down to the cross bars at 145', tied my gun off to the platform and let the steal fly. after about 5 minutes of wrestling at 155', i got back to the anchor line with this 53.7 lb jack. not too shabby. we ended up with 5 jacks, 2 amacos, 3 trigger, and lunch for all 6 of us. everyone returned safe and it was a great day on the water.

<SPAN class=postbody>


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Dude it looks just as good in the pic as it did in person.....have you been...working out? oke


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang! Nice jack!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice work, I'm glad somebody picked up Chunky Love's slack yesterday! :banghead look forward to going again with ya'll


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Great job there Sean. Wish I couldve went this weekend.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey guys,You need to cut Clay-Doh some slack or he'll quit coming along. Then whose sandwiches are we going to steal? I don't think we were able to convince him that he ate the sandwich while half asleep.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice one Sean!!!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Orion45 (9/8/2008)*Hey guys,You need to cut Clay-Doh some slack or he'll quit coming along. Then whose sandwiches are we going to steal? I don't think we were able to convince him that he ate the sandwich while half asleep.


ha ha i was ragging on MYSELF on my post... Clay shot more fish than I did saturday! but those sandwiches sure were goood


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

VERY nice AJ Sean!!! Thanks for the report with pics!!

0530hrs is very early. Did everyone make it to the boat on time....


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Josh,

Just finished my bench presses in preparation for the next time I have use your spear gun. Give me a fu**ing break. What are you using -6" bands? Enjoyed the trip. See you next time around. Looks as if IKE will letyou resume your classes soon.

Best of luck. Vlado


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

NICEAJ, glad some people are getting out and getting in the fish, and posting good reports on top of that. Having that grill on the boat is money in the bank as far as I'm concerned. Well done.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

First off Reese...YES! I was there at 5:38, after filling a coller full of ice at the yacht club! :moon hee hee....8 minutes aint bad



And sweet job you guys on the nice fat jacks!

My trigger made a great bowl of ceviche.



Sean....you must be schooled on the ways of the forum that gets viewed by 10,000 people!! All of our dives are at the Massachusettes!!! I learned my lesson the hardway before, I bet the tenacco was a parkinglot the following day!!! :doh



All dives are at the MAss!! Had a good time with all you clowns....good to get back in the water with you Josh..its been a long time!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Dude, are you holding that fish by the GILLs????? Noooo......

I hope you turned it loose after you stuck it with the steel!!!:banghead

NOTTT!!!!!

Finally..

a) a fishing report

b) nobody bitchin because of the way is was done (giggers and spearers get righteous props!!)

THIS is PFF at it's finest. Let's keep on keepin' on!!!

Hope to have ya'll a report in the next few weeks....


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Im bitchin!!! He posted (in the title no less!) where we went!!!! :banghead

Hee hee...was a good day out man!


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Reese,

I'm with you, I can't believe Clay-doh was there within an hour to departure, it must be the fact that he finally has a watch on. No wonder the "Dagwoods" were available for everyone.

Great trip you guys. Nice fish Sean!


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

clay-doh,who caresif people know where you dive especially public stuff. neither of those dives were veryhot. plus, i think they would know where we were when you post the video. keep wearin the claymaflouge so the fish come find me to die!!!

you owe me a pack of kools 

:moon


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

And the student becomes the master ! Good work Clay !


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Did I hear that right, Clay was only 8 minutes late to something.:clap Looks like we're getting him trained after all guys.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You guys...all raggin n me...

And Sean...the spots werent very hot? You ALWAYS come home with 53 pound AJ, and other guys pulling 35 pound or so off the same wreck???? Dont make me parade you around the yard!!! :letsdrink 

That is a stud fish though....


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Just for the record.... We will soon be test marketing a new version of the claymaflouge in the aformentioned post. I will be working with some of the local dive shops and already have a commitment from Fritz (MBT) that he will cary the full line when it has been fully vetted. 

Guys, the new claymaflouge is not cheap... But trust me when I say this, it is worth every penny. It has increased the number of fish that I kill by three fold at a minimum. I would even venture to say that it will be useful to hook and line fisherman as well. We are still looking at how that would work, But I'm pretty sure you could just scoop the fish up with the net when they surface to make fun of you.

I will keep you posted on the new line. I have a waiting list already for the first 11, but will be taking names as we sell out.

Chris


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

I never mentioned any names or spoke of anyone being late... I just asked an innocent question... hehe

Did you shoot any video with the new cam Clay? 

P.S. How about a preview pic of your halloween costume....


----------

